# Job Test



## SamRobert2012 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi,
I recently got the date for a coding test that I need to take (and get an 80% at least on) to be considered further for employment at a hospital. I know that it would mainly have to do with E/M coding, but it is listed as a two hour test, and I am really nervous with no idea what is going to be on it. Any suggestions of what I should study up on? I have a week to prepare. Any tips would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## pjmartin53 (Mar 4, 2013)

Go the the AAPC website or AHIMA website, and they have practice exams to allow you to acclimate yourself to the exam.


----------



## SCPage (Mar 5, 2013)

*Suggestion*

I would suggest doing a little research into the type of coding performed in the position for which you are applying. Although a pre-employment test is likely to focus on general coding concepts (such as the proper use of modifiers, etc.), the content may lean towards the particular aspect of coding done in the department you would be working. For example, if you are applying to be an outpatient nephrology coder, you could reasonably expect some questions containing nephrology scenarios.

Good Luck!


----------

